# D loop vs Torqueless D



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Other than personal preference and feel for how the bow holds, the only draw back to a torque less is you must have nocks with a deep throat or run the risk of the nock popping off the string at full draw. Short A-A bows/ sharp string angles compound the issue. I will say I see very few shooting a torque less loop even at large venues, indoors or outdoors.


----------



## River (Nov 21, 2002)

I use a torqueless d-loop...have been for over a year.
Con:
-Everyone gives you grief about it. "Pro XYZ doesn't use it and THEY should know." (Then why does he not shot the same bow as Pro ABC who is ranked higher?)
-Sometimes attaching your release to it takes a moment more than you would think it should. Just take another deep breath before you draw and your body will thank you.
-Turning the d-loop after you tie it in is tougher...at least for me it is. Make sure you get your peep sight picture as clear as you can before you tie one in and use dental floss to tie in.

Pro:
-Mine seem to show minimal wear. My other d-loops looked hard used after a couple of months. My torqueless look real good after 1/2 a year. George Ryals (I think) posted a picture of his torqueless d-loop he removed from his string after thousands of shots...it looked like it was only a couple months old. Torqueless do not wear out as fast.
-If I make a jog to build torqueless d-loops (not hard), I can change the thickness of the d-loop. Some people like thinner d-loop, some do not.

As for nocks...I am using Bieter #2 pin nocks. I am called a tinkerer by the guys at the shop. If it does not feel right, look right or execute just right...I am going to tinker. I have used several brands of nocks and Bieter is the only one I have absolutely no complaints. Get their nock tool for easier assembly. 
The Bieter nock makes the angle of the bow string a non-issue with the torqueless d-loops. They are deep and slotted for the bow string angle...just fyi.

Now having used both styles...which do I prefer.
I am sticking with the torqueless. YMMV but my experience has been positive in their execution. The only reason I have needed to change one out was when I changed bow strings.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Other than personal preference and feel for how the bow holds, the only draw back to a torque less is you must have nocks with a deep throat or run the risk of the nock popping off the string at full draw. Short A-A bows/ sharp string angles compound the issue. I will say I see very few shooting a torque less loop even at large venues, indoors or outdoors.


What he said. I looked into torque-less D Loops awhile back, I like to try new things but after researching online decided there is absolutely nothing wrong with running a standard D loop so never tried Torque-less.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I've used just about every thing. I saw no real benefit over a standard d-loop with string tied nocks.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Got to thinking and, you know, a standard d-loop does tell of tune. ">" this tells of good. Up or down lopsided d-loops ain't telling good.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> Got to thinking and, you know, a standard d-loop does tell of tune. ">" this tells of good. Up or down lopsided d-loops ain't telling good.


PErfect.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

^^^ Thank you, sir.


----------



## G. Martin (Aug 2, 2017)

Sonny can we get further explanation on this ?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Timing for one and then more of proper rest height and d-loop marriage. field14, I believe health issues, both his wife and him, no longer posts. Alan should give a better explanation than me.


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

Also like to hear more on this


----------



## Ebennett2014 (Feb 5, 2018)

Interested


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

I believe they are getting at the angle of the D loop. If it looks like a 7 it's not in the center of the string and needs to go up or down cant rember. If it looks like > your good. 
I could be wrong though

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

